# Bar Stool Makeover



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This technique can be used to make over any wooden furniture using Halloweeny fabric for those who like to spook up their décor in an inexpensive way

http://thecraftingchicks.com/2010/07/mod-podge-fabric-beautiful-barstools.html


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

nice idea even if it isn't Halloween, but that damask would go really well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

